# richtige Firewall?



## nordi (7. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
da man ja heutzutage nur noch von Viren, Würmer etc hört, habe ich mir überlegt ne Firewall auf meinen PCs zu installieren. Doch welche ist die richtige? Ich habe 3 PCs im Heimnetzwerk. Auf allen läuft Windows XP und alle haben die Möglichkeit ins Internet zu gehen (DSL)! Welche Firewall benutzt ihr und welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Lohnt sich Norton Internet Security? Die Firewall muss auch einigermaßen gut zu konfigurieren sein, da ich auf 2 pcs filesharing benutze!

danke im vorraus

marius


----------



## gothic ghost (7. März 2004)

hi,
versuchs mal mit " outpost " 

download  = http://www.freeware.de/software/Programm_Outpost_8099.html

kann man gut konfigurieren und kostet nix


----------



## nordi (7. März 2004)

hab ich noch nie was von gehört!? warum unbedingt die?


----------



## gothic ghost (7. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nordi _
> *hab ich noch nie was von gehört!? warum unbedingt die? *



Wieso *unbedingt*?
War nur ein Tipp, es gibt noch ne Menge andere   + freeware
Google mal.


----------



## FrankO (9. März 2004)

hi Marius,
die outpost firewall funktioniert  ganz gut, allerdings kommt sie beim filesharing an ihre grenzen, hab bei vielen links eine CPU last von 100%, probier einfach auch mal zonealarm, bei Norton Internet Security unter XP mußte man bisher als Admin eingeloggt sein, sonst wurde das ganze System gebremst...und wer surft schon als Admin ;-)


----------



## Norbert Eder (9. März 2004)

Bei der Outpost muss man halt wissen wie man sie konfiguriert 

Die Firewall kommt nicht an ihre Grenzen, sondern besitzt ein IDS (Intrusion Dedection System) und das Teil schaut sich jedes einzelne Datenpackerl an. Dies ist ein Plugin und kann unter den Plugin-Einstellungen abgedreht werden, dann hast auch keine 100% Auslastung mehr 

Warum die Outpost?
Weil sie derzeit sicherlich die modernste und beste Desktop-Firewall ist. Ich spreche hier allerdings von der Outpost Pro 2.1. Diese kostet zwar € 49,- aber dafür ist sie wirklich fein. Die Personal Version kostet zwar nichts, hat dafür allerdings auch kein IDS etc. dabei und ist doch schon ein wenig alt. Verglichen mit anderen DFs ist sie recht sauber und hat doch relativ wenige Bugs, allerdings ist sie schwieriger zu konfigruieren als zb. die Tiny Personal Firewall oder die Kerio.

Weiters möchte ich davon abraten die Norton Firewall oder gar ZoneAlarm zu installieren. Die bringen's definitiv nicht.

Auch anzuraten wäre, dass Du Dich ein wenig mit dem Thema Netzwerktechnik auseinander setzt, um die Grundbegriffe zu beherrschen, da Du sonst niemals eine Firewall sicher konfigurieren wirst können.

Und zum Schluß noch: bitte nicht den Regel-Assistenten verwenden. Schön sauber mit Rules arbeiten, erhöht die Sicherheit um einen wesentlichen Faktor.

Nitro


----------



## Tim C. (9. März 2004)

Mal nebenbei. Eine Firewall schützt nicht vor Würmern und Viren. Allerhöchstens vor "Callback" Mechanismen oder anderen Webaktionen dieser und das auch nur, wenn du rigoros alle Ports zumachst.
Wenn jetzt allerdings die integrierte SMTP Engine mancher Würmer über die normalen SMTP-Ports verschickt dann bringt es dir auch wieder nichts, weil dann könntest du keine lokalen Mailprogramme mehr nutzen, wenn du die Ports zumachst.

Also: Das allseits beliebte "Märchen", dass durch die bloße Anwesenheit im Internet Würmer und Viren auf deinen PC kommen ist schlichtweg falsch. Dazu gehört immer eine mehr oder weniger dumme Aktion des Users und dazu zähle ich auch einen ungepatchten InternetExplorer zu nutzen (oder überhaupt einen  )


----------



## Erpel (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *
> 
> Also: Das allseits beliebte "Märchen", dass durch die bloße Anwesenheit im Internet Würmer und Viren auf deinen PC kommen ist schlichtweg falsch. Dazu gehört immer eine mehr oder weniger dumme Aktion des Users und dazu zähle ich auch einen ungepatchten InternetExplorer zu nutzen (oder überhaupt einen  ) *



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel (Blaster) obwohl du natürlich eigentlich recht hast, n Patch gab es ja AFAIK.


----------



## Daijin (9. März 2004)

> Weiters möchte ich davon abraten die Norton Firewall oder gar ZoneAlarm zu installieren. Die bringen's definitiv nicht.



Nur so aus Interesse (und weil ich ZA nutze):
Wieso?


----------



## Norbert Eder (9. März 2004)

Guck mal hier. Dann weißt Du _EINES_ der Probleme die zB die ZoneAlarm hat. Dies benötigt ohnehin keine weitere Erklärung.  ZoneLabs hat in den letzten Jahren immer wieder gezeigt, dass die eigene Software nicht stabil läuft und mitunter recht einfach deaktiviert werden kann.

Gründe gegen Norton Personal Firewall 2004:

keine Umschaltung zwischen unterschiedlichen Sicherheitsstufen (nur aktivieren und deaktivieren, dazwischen gibts nichts)
das Blockieren von Anfreifern ist nur beschränkt möglich
gräbt sich für meinen Geschmack etwas zu tief ins System rein. Loswerden kannst sie auf jeden Fall nicht mehr so einfach, aber das ist ja ein typisches Norton-Problem
usw.

Nitro


----------



## nordi (10. März 2004)

Wenn wir schonmal bei Norton sind! Welche Virensoftware würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich hab NAV2004 und bin eigentlich relativ zu frieden! Hat alles abgewehrt und hatte bis jetzt keinen Virus auf meinem PC! Hab aber gehört, das NAV bei Stiftung Warentest nicht als bestes Programm abgeschnitten hat! Welche könnt ihr noch empfehlen?


----------



## Norbert Eder (10. März 2004)

Einfach, sauber zu konfigurieren, ständig neue Updates, zwar nicht der schnellste Scanner, dafür einer der gründlichsten ist sicherlich F-Secure. Bekommt zwar ein Minus was die Rettungsmedien betrifft, aber da schneiden ohnehin alle verdammt schlecht ab.

Ich würde hier eindeutig zu F-Secure greifen (und ich meine hier nicht den F-Prot, kommst zwar aus dem gleichen Hause, ist aber bei weitem nicht so gut).

Im c't  03/2004 hat es einen recht guten Test gegeben.

Nitro


----------

